# Moving away from a hand grinder....thoughts please!



## benjgh (6 mo ago)

So team, I have been using my beloved Porlex hand grinder for the last few years and delivering a really nice controlled result with my GC for my two daily espressos. The choice on hand grinder was initially cost but also to keep my coffee consumption down due to the time needed to grind 
We have just had twins (to add to the 20month old we already have) so time is soooo precious, sleep is non-existent so I am going to get a grinder.
My question is, could I get a very similar grinding result from a lower end grinder like the Sage Pro and save some case for nappies or do i invest in a Niche which albeit more costly, but almost guaranteed to get a decent result?!!!
Thanks!
Ben


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

You could do worse than this. Grinder . personally, I’d rather have a SH MC2, than new SGP. but the SGP will offer you a much easier life, if you’re a multi brew, coffee drinker. depends on you tipple of choice.

I’ve a Niche, but use an old faithful Hario mini, for drip or French press.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

benjgh said:


> ...I get a very similar grinding result from a lower end grinder like the Sage Pro and save some case for nappies...


£500 buys a lot of toddler stuff (they're more important than a Niche) as kids are bottomless money-pits, save your money you're probably gonna need it with 3 little ones; plenty of time later to fall deeper into that rabbit hole...there's some wise words from the man in post #2 👆


----------



## benjgh (6 mo ago)

them be wise words team...thank you!


----------



## Fatboylim (7 mo ago)

Also, noise from an electric grinder could wake them! Buy a nice manual grinder that grinds faster! Best silent set up.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Fatboylim said:


> Also, noise from an electric grinder could wake them! Buy a nice manual grinder that grinds faster! Best silent set up.


You haven’t heard, or used, many modern electric grinders, have you?


----------



## benjgh (6 mo ago)

Bhodgson said:


> You haven’t heard, or used, many modern electric grinders, have you?


Actually guys I sold it to the wife as "perfect white noise" to help them sleep 🙊


----------



## Fatboylim (7 mo ago)

Bhodgson said:


> You haven’t heard, or used, many modern electric grinders, have you?


If you mean the slow electrified manual hand grinders that are quiet but frequently stall, then no. But happy to hear of flat burr grinders that ate quiet!


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Fatboylim said:


> If you mean the slow electrified manual hand grinders that are quiet but frequently stall, then no. But happy to hear of flat burr grinders that ate quiet!


Nope. I mean mainstream grinders like some Eureka’s or Niche. None of which is are “ slow electrified manual hand grinders, that frequently stall”. 
I’ll point out. Only you have mentioned the sound of flat burr grinders”, here.


----------

